# I just ate an unripe avocado.



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

...a few minutes ago.

I have never eaten fully ripe avocados before and so I thought that it's probably normal for avocados to be hard to cut and bitter in taste. What will happen to me now? D: Tummy ache?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I googled avocado deaths and didn't find any. So I think you're safe. I did find a film called "Ca_nnibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death__. " _Sounds interesting.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've never eaten an avocado before. It's about time they put them next to the check-out in the supermarket so I remember to buy one.

On your predicament: You should call for an ambulance. Oh, you posted this 30 mins ago.. it's probably too late now. If you're still alive just lay down in a ball, it will all be over soon.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a love-hate relationship with avocados. Ripe avocados are orgasmicly good, but the window when they are ripe is so small. They're always unripe or overripe, and sometimes they'll feel ripe on the outside but still be all brown inside when you open them up. Urgh. I wonder how much money I would've gotten back in total if I'd returned all the ****ed up avocados I've purchased.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with avocados. Ripe avocados are orgasmicly good, but the window when they are ripe is so small. They're always unripe or overripe, and sometimes they'll feel ripe on the outside but still be all brown inside when you open them up. Urgh. I wonder how much money I would've gotten back in total if I'd returned all the ****ed up avocados I've purchased.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

RIP


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

probably offline said:


> ^


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

I just ate a ripe avocado for the first time. It tasted like heaven *.*

Btw it turned out fine after I ate the unripe one. Didn't get a tummy ache even. The unripe avocado taste lingered in my mouth for a while but I wasn't bothered by it. In fact, I liked how it added an interesting flavour to my next meal that day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Avocados are so damn good. I've been devouring them lately. You will be fine eating an unripe avocado. the only toxin present in the fruit is "persin" Which is harmless to humans and only acutely toxic to birds.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I find them both tasty and disgusting at the same time.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

It tastes like an unripe avocado.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm craving one of my mom's avocado tortas. MMMMmmmmGood!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I had a avocado once. Didn't like it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I use to buy them at the store. They sold them in packs of 6. But the problem was they all became ripe at the same time so i was forced to eat them all fast. 

Now i just buy one when i feel like eating that.


----------

